# A new sheriff in town ???



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Oh damn ....


Todd is a MOD now... ? :anim_lol:

When did this happen... ? :smt017

Are there new rules now ... ? :numbchuck:

What is your offical title MR. Todd ... ? rayer:



:watching:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

No rules anymore. :smt023


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Charlie said:


> No rules anymore. :smt023


 Hot Damn, DODGE City ... artyman: :smt071 :rock:~~~~~~~ :horsepoo: :drinkers: :smt066

artyman: :smt028

:minigun: :shock:

:trans:

artyman: \"doggy: :draw: :smt020 :duel:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Lowdrift go over on the rifleforum.net and make some post. We can run wild over there plus I need to learn more about the AR. :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> What is your offical title MR. Todd ... ? rayer:
> 
> :watching:


You may address me as, "Sir". :mrgreen:


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Todd said:


> You may address me as, "Sir". :mrgreen:


OK then, its the Toddsir!

Yes Mr. Toddsir.

No Mr. Toddsir.

And how is the Mrs, and all the little Toddsirs?

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey Lowdrift go over on the rifleforum.net and make some post. We can run wild over there plus I need to learn more about the AR. :smt023


:smt018:smt018:smt018


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> OK then, its the Toddsir!
> 
> Yes Mr. Toddsir.
> 
> ...


Apparently we're going to have to keep things simple.

"Todd" will do. :smt033


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'll go with Toddster 

-Jeff-


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> You may address me as, "Sir". :mrgreen:


:smt030


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> :smt018:smt018:smt018


:butthead:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> :smt030





Lowdrift said:


> :butthead:


When are you going back to your Jeep forums again? :smt083


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> When are you going back to your Jeep forums again? :smt083


~ and here I thought ya missed me ....


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ and here I thought ya missed me ....


I thought I did, but now I'm not so sure. :smt033


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

Todd said:


> I thought I did, but now I'm not so sure. :smt033


 ~ that's just wrong.

Once a member of the Brethren always a member, outsiders do not know the hell in which we have walked through.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> ~ that's just wrong.
> 
> Once a member of the Brethren always a member, outsiders do not know the hell in which we have walked through.


That's true. There's a new member here that's in the Brethren as well, TT3.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Lowdrift said:


> Oh damn ....
> 
> Todd is a MOD now... ? :anim_lol:...


There goes the neighborhood.

They'll have to give away memberships to this place now.:mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Todd said:


> You may address me as, "Sir". :mrgreen:


I may.......
But i probably won't
:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just knew my man Lowdrift would stir the pot.







:anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Congraduation on the promotion!


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> Congraduation on the promotion!


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh Tony......That's cold!


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*No,seriously...*

Congrats Todd.

It's Good to see some new blood in the Mod control booth.

I know you'll do well & you have my support & I got your back.

Trust me guys, Todd's no Barney...! I think he will add some level headed thinking to the forum board.

p.s. Surely, you didn't expect me to "not" bust your chops just alittle bit.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I just knew my man Lowdrift would stir the pot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I expected nothing less from him. :numbchuck:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Lowdrift said:


> p.s. Surely, you didn't expect me to "not" bust your chops just alittle bit.


I would have thought something was wrong if you didn't.


----------

